# Imagine barking for someone two full psl points above you



## Introvertednarc (Jul 12, 2021)

unbelievable.


----------



## Ronnie Kray (Jul 12, 2021)

sweet Zayn


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jul 12, 2021)

@Copeful @brbbrah @zaynbrah @Newone


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Ravi is out of his mind bro

Dude became giga cocky and developed a insane ego

We have Chads here with lesser egos dude


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> Ravi is out of his mind bro
> 
> Dude became giga cocky and developed a insane ego
> 
> We have Chads here with lesser egos dude


Yah you mog him hard, just goes to show that looks really aren’t that important


----------



## reptiles (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> Ravi is out of his mind bro
> 
> Dude became giga cocky and developed a insane ego
> 
> We have Chads here with lesser egos dude



Your right he has an ego larger than jupiter but in his current state he mogs you he has posted pics in your prime you mogged him very hard


----------



## lutte (Jul 12, 2021)

so this two psl point difference should reflect in their lives yeah?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Your right he has an ego larger than jupiter but in his current state he mogs you he has posted pics in your prime you mogged him very hard


why he is smaller than me and even fatter than me at the moment


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jul 12, 2021)

lutte said:


> so this two psl points should reflect in their lives yeah?


Unfortunately not. Personality is king and @Newone has a dogshit personality it seems.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> why he is smaller than me and even fatter than me at the moment



He's smaller cause curries are shorter on average also he's thin know he told me on lookism


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

reptiles said:


> He's smaller cause curries are shorter on average also he's thin know he told me on lookism


he posted a video, still fat


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Unfortunately not. Personality is king and @Newone has a dogshit personality it seems.


i dont see or talk with girls in real life for years now

my only chance would be online dating, but i do bad there


----------



## reptiles (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> he posted a video, still fat



I think it may just be indian fat pads they tend to bulge out because of a thicker buccal fat pad it causes a round face


----------



## Warlow (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> why he is smaller than me and even fatter than me at the moment


5'11 isn't all too big, he's just shortie


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jul 12, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Your right he has an ego larger than jupiter but in his current state he mogs you he has posted pics in your prime you mogged him very hard


He doesn’t mog him even now.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Warlow said:


> 5'11 isn't all too big, he's just shortie


i am 6 feet


----------



## lutte (Jul 12, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Unfortunately not. Personality is king and @Newone has a dogshit personality it seems.


how?


----------



## Warlow (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> i am 6 feet


no on video you measured yourself as 5'11.25"


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Warlow said:


> no on video you measured yourself as 5'11.25"


i measured 5'11 1/2

but i used this shitty can, the measuring wasnt on point.

When i use my hand i am 183-184cm during day, 6 feet.


----------



## Warlow (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> i measured 5'11 1/2
> 
> but i used this shitty can, the measuring wasnt on point.
> 
> When i use my hand i am 183-184cm during day, 6 feet.


hand is very inaccurate, can is good because it's parallel to the wall. You are 5'11 1/2 indeed. Ravi is just strawberry shortcake


----------



## reptiles (Jul 12, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> He doesn’t mog him even now.



You have to be high on your horses currently his jaw is more defined along with the most of his face prime is a different story but he descended significantly since his prime the other curry guy not by much


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Warlow said:


> hand is very inaccurate, can is good because it's parallel to the wall. You are 5'11 1/2 indeed. Ravi is just strawberry shortcake


nah, the can go down and shit.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jul 12, 2021)

lutte said:


> how?





Newone said:


> i dont see or talk with girls in real life for years now
> 
> my only chance would be online dating, but i do bad there


Reminder that the Blackpill is pure fiction @Biggdink @brbbrah @reptiles


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 12, 2021)

They're both shitskin curries so = invisible to women


----------



## lutte (Jul 12, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Reminder that the Blackpill is pure fiction @Biggdink @brbbrah @reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1222112


Med chad wins again


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 12, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Reminder that the Blackpill is pure fiction @Biggdink @brbbrah @reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1222112


@Biggdink pilled again!


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 12, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> They're both shitskin curries so = invisible to women


@Newone is Turkish


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Reminder that the Blackpill is pure fiction @Biggdink @brbbrah @reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1222112


he has med pheno, blackpilled again. looks are everything.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2021)

I remember how makinithappen said i wouldn't get my current girlfriend bcuz i wasn't "NT enough"


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

reptiles said:


> You have to be high on your horses currently his jaw is more defined along with the most of his face prime is a different story but he descended significantly since his prime the other curry guy not by much


nigga i dont know why you are riding ravis dick so much

but he hasnt posted one proof yet that he lost weight or anything

fat ravi is 3,5 - 4psl range


----------



## reptiles (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> nigga i dont know why you are riding ravis dick so much
> 
> but he hasnt posted one proof yet that he lost weight or anything
> 
> fat ravi is 3,5 - 4psl range



I'm not i'm being objective lean him mogs the fat you this is common knowledge just facially


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> nigga i dont know why you are riding ravis dick so much
> 
> but he hasnt posted one proof yet that he lost weight or anything
> 
> fat ravi is 3,5 - 4psl range


Common geezer!


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jul 12, 2021)

reptiles said:


> You have to be high on your horses currently his jaw is more defined along with the most of his face prime is a different story but he descended significantly since his prime the other curry guy not by much


He jaw isn’t good 
His eye area is very bad (but apparently that’s just the selfie camera )
He has low Ipd which gives him a poor midface ratio, (and he called @Newone horsefaced jfl) 
He has average Indian pheno 

His only redeeming quality is his hairline


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

reptiles said:


> I'm not i'm being objective lean him mogs the fat you this is common knowledge just facially


yeah, but he isnt lean


----------



## reptiles (Jul 12, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> He jaw isn’t good
> His eye area is very bad (but apparently that’s just the selfie camera )
> He has low Ipd which gives him a poor midface ratio, (and he called @Newone horsefaced jfl)
> He has average Indian pheno
> ...




I'm not going of that pic i'm going of the pic of lookism


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> He jaw isn’t good
> His eye area is very bad (but apparently that’s just the selfie camera )
> He has low Ipd which gives him a poor midface ratio, (and he called @Newone horsefaced jfl)
> He has average Indian pheno
> ...


His face wideness mogs me ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

reptiles said:


> I'm not going of that pic i'm going of the pic of lookism


post it or link it


----------



## reptiles (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> yeah, but he isnt lean



He kept asking me for jaw surgery advice and i asked for his bf he said he was 10 percent why would he lie to me ?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

reptiles said:


> He kept asking me for jaw surgery advice and i asked for his bf he said he was 10 percent why would he lie to me ?


this is me a few weeks ago, i am even fatter now


----------



## reptiles (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> post it or link it



I don't have it saved it was a 3/4 profile he had longer hair and nicer features in the pic on that thread


----------



## reptiles (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> this is me a few weeks ago, i am even fatter now
> 
> View attachment 1222133
> View attachment 1222135



You have a less ethnic pheno i don't know if that transfers to PSL value


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 12, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I remember how makinithappen said i wouldn't get my current girlfriend bcuz i wasn't "NT enough"


You need chin implants though...


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> this is me a few weeks ago, i am even fatter now
> 
> View attachment 1222133
> View attachment 1222135


9/11 Highjacker Pheno


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> You need chin implants though...


Jfl @ this cope


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 12, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Jfl @ this cope


 how is it cope? You're good looking, but you'd be better looking if you had more Chin projection.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> how is it cope? You're good looking, but you'd be better looking if you had more Chin projection.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> this is me a few weeks ago, i am even fatter now
> 
> View attachment 1222133
> View attachment 1222135


You look kinda old how old are you?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> You look kinda old how old are you?


28


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 12, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1222165
> View attachment 1222166


Is that fake tan your wearing? looking amazing bro


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> 28


I thought you were like 34 tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> I thought you were like 34 tbh


Have seen people here rating 24 year old girls as 35 and shit, because of that I don't care much tbh 

Teens rate mid 20 guys older than they are


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> Have seen people here rating 24 year old girls as 35 and shit, because of that I don't care much tbh
> 
> Teens rate mid 20 guys older than they are


Men age better skin wise


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jul 12, 2021)

they look like brothers


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 13, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1222165
> View attachment 1222166



Photo =/= In motion, Your chin is slightly recessed and doesn't project forward whenever you're in motion, You should get chin augmentation surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> this is me a few weeks ago, i am even fatter now
> 
> View attachment 1222133
> View attachment 1222135


----------



## AbuSAF (Jul 13, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Reminder that the Blackpill is pure fiction @Biggdink @brbbrah @reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1222112


fax


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 13, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> Photo =/= In motion, Your chin is slightly recessed and doesn't project forward whenever you're in motion, You should get chin augmentation surgery.


Wouldnt make a difference irl jfl @ this autism. U seriously think a girl who wouldnt date me pre surgery would just Bcuz my chin which is already good - got a little more projected


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Wouldnt make a difference irl jfl @ this autism. U seriously think a girl who wouldnt date me pre surgery would just Bcuz my chin which is already good - got a little more projected


You’re literally a 8-9/10 for women 
Chin surgery won’t make a difference at all


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


>


i basically look more mediteran than all of them combined


----------



## AbuSAF (Jul 13, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1222165
> View attachment 1222166


sheeeesh the mirror pic


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 13, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> sheeeesh the mirror pic


Its rly high Quality aswell so its perfect If i wouldve used tinder


----------



## AbuSAF (Jul 13, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Its rly high Quality aswell so its perfect If i wouldve used tinder


put as IG pfp


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 13, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> put as IG pfp


Should i zoom more Than this?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Your right he has an ego larger than jupiter but in his current state he mogs you he has posted pics in your prime you mogged him very hard



Someone linked me to this thread in PMs and I mean realistically cmon @reptiles lol

Even in his younger days I was far better looking than him. Putting distaste for the manchild aside, he had nothing appealing about his face but collagen and you've seen some younger pics of me

Here is me several months ago during the ending of the stringent part of lockdown, just back from work:

Tell me whether he or I have better bones? Lol. Then take into context the compact midface I run with vs the long horse face he runs with. These guys have nothing to work with so use poor snapshots in videos of me in terrible lighting with a terrible selfie camera, after just waking up.

Here is proper lighting lol. Do I or do I not mog him at any age, just in this video alone?






Do you really think my higher body count in ENGLAND the most uptight nation with the most reserved people in the world swamps his all because I have better charisma, humour etc? Really? You don't think my looks have been my base.

In this video you can also see how good my eyes are. Despite a selfie-camera, when we use good lighting we can see it. I'm not one to brag but the guy isn't even remotely good looking. Admittedly the selfie camera kills us all, but using objective facial aesthetics science you know the moment you see a long face along with that pheno, that he can't be above a 5/10


----------



## reptiles (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Someone linked me to this thread in PMs and I mean realistically cmon @reptiles lol
> 
> Even in his younger days I was far better looking than him. Putting distaste for the manchild aside, he had nothing appealing about his face but collagen and you've seen some younger pics of me
> 
> ...






Come on bro this is coping his younger photos are very good looking and it looks less ethnic currently you mog tbqh


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> View attachment 1222018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is right tho. Makinit is unmoggable .


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Reminder that the Blackpill is pure fiction @Biggdink @brbbrah @reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1222112


The girl mogs thr shit out of him. Don't care what anyone here says


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Come on bro this is coping his younger photos are very good looking and it looks less ethnic currently you mog tbqh



Lmao, do you even remember my younger photos?

One question. Have you seen us both irl to make a more clear and less misguided assessment? I am 1000% certain you would be saying different. If you are ever in London, I don't mind meeting up with you. Will bring Lucy along also. I am not shallow, but what you are saying is far from accurate

And lol at coping. I know what I see in the mirror, the responses I get from girls that see me in public and how much reasonable success I've had. He is 28, I am 29, yet my body count swamps his. He hasn't had a girlfriend in years and years. What does that say? You see a couple of photographs of him with a proper camera when he was young, look at a clear skin complexion and think he mogs LOL


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> If you are ever in London, I don't mind meeting up with you.


@StrangerDanger @gamma




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lmao, do you even remember my younger photos?
> 
> One question. Have you seen us both irl to make a more clear and less misguided assessment? I am 1000% certain you would be saying different. If you are ever in London, I don't mind meeting up with you. Will bring Lucy along also. I am not shallow, but what you are saying is far from accurate
> 
> And lol at coping. I know what I see in the mirror, the responses I get from girls that see me in public and how much reasonable success I've had. He is 28, I am 29, yet my body count swamps his. He hasn't had a girlfriend in years and years. What does that say? You see a couple of photographs of him with a proper camera when he was young, look at a clear skin complexion and think he mogs LOL



No i haven't i'm going off pics posted online


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 13, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Wouldnt make a difference irl jfl @ this autism. U seriously think a girl who wouldnt date me pre surgery would just Bcuz my chin which is already good - got a little more projected


Yes, Foids in 2021 won't date you if you're not perfect.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> @StrangerDanger @gamma
> View attachment 1223063



Even in this video you can get a rough idea of what I look like irl @reptiles 

Also recall I've lost some bone mass on my left side due to a tooth loss and it being non-replaced. I'm getting a bone-graft and it replaced soon, but even so, since this video I've been stimulated the other parts of the bone above my gums (Maxilla) by chewing loads on that side again and the mass is coming together again. 

Whether it's now or when we were younger, you are letting photograph quality obscure your mind. Which is quite surprising since I belived you to be quite intelligent with a less impulsive perspective.


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> @StrangerDanger @gamma
> View attachment 1223063


Where's that monster edit?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> @StrangerDanger @gamma
> View attachment 1223063


I suggested we meet at his and he blocked me. I was just being friendly


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

reptiles said:


> No i haven't i'm going off pics posted online



Exactly and so you are wrong. Check the video NPC @volcelfatcel posted


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I suggested we meet at his and he blocked me. I was just being friendly



You absolutely did not. But let's do this? When?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lmao, do you even remember my younger photos?
> 
> One question. Have you seen us both irl to make a more clear and less misguided assessment? I am 1000% certain you would be saying different. If you are ever in London, I don't mind meeting up with you. Will bring Lucy along also. I am not shallow, but what you are saying is far from accurate
> 
> And lol at coping. I know what I see in the mirror, the responses I get from girls that see me in public and how much reasonable success I've had. He is 28, I am 29, yet my body count swamps his. He hasn't had a girlfriend in years and years. What does that say? You see a couple of photographs of him with a proper camera when he was young, look at a clear skin complexion and think he mogs LOL


nigga you are delusional as fuck

you look shit in that video 

And i mog your sorry ass to timbuktu and back

I heightmog you, framemog and phenomog you, even now


----------



## reptiles (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Exactly and so you are wrong. Check the video NPC @volcelfatcel posted



Until he makes a vid of his prime self i can't make an objective assesment


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Exactly and so you are wrong. Check the video NPC @volcelfatcel posted


keep barking you fucking rat


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Where's that monster edit?







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I suggested we meet at his and he blocked me. I was just being friendly


does ravi hate you


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> i basically look more mediteran than all of them combined


You don't look med, you fit right in with the 9/11 High Jackers.

This is Med, You have a completely different pheno.


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 13, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Reminder that the Blackpill is pure fiction @Biggdink @brbbrah @reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1222112


there are always exceptions.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> You don't look med, you fit right in with the 9/11 High Jackers.
> 
> This is Med, You have a completely different pheno.


does newone look med @gamma


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You absolutely did not. But let's do this? When?


Can we wrestle bro? @volcelfatcel makingithapoen claims on his lookism profile he’s masculine and what’s more masculine than wrestling?


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> You don't look med, you fit right in with the 9/11 High Jackers.
> 
> This is Med, You have a completely different pheno.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Until he makes a vid of his prime self i can't make an objective assesment



Lol the craziest thing in this all is after learning about facial aesthetics I fully realise that in my prime I was as you autists refer to it "Chadpreet lite". 

The science tells me what I need to amend, but even so the difference irl is startling from camera. I think many of you on here underestimate how much the camera unsells people. Esp if it's a regular shit one attached to a smartphone


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Can we wrestle bro? @volcelfatcel makingithapoen claims on his lookism profile he’s masculine and what’s more masculine than wrestling?



Whenever it is you want to meet, we'll meet. Let me know when that will be and I'm meeting you. Np.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> The science tells me what I need to amend, but even so the difference irl is startling from camera. I think many of you on here underestimate how much the camera unsells people.


@copingvolcel moment
@StrangerDanger


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> You don't look med, you fit right in with the 9/11 High Jackers.
> 
> This is Med, You have a completely different pheno.


whats with this guys


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> whats with this guys
> View attachment 1223081
> View attachment 1223082
> View attachment 1223083


@gamma newone med confirmed?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> nigga you are delusional as fuck
> 
> you look shit in that video
> 
> ...



Btw; I know it pains you, but I am at 20 now with a partner 

How is that making you feel right now?










MakinItHappen slay count is 16??


Are this numbers legit for an 5'8 curry in the UK? What did he slay? Landwhales? Let's be honest. I had probably over 20 love interests, but that doesn't mean that my slay count would have been over 20. Think about how many wanted an ltr and casual sex was probably no option for many of them.




looksmax.org


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> whats with this guys
> View attachment 1223081
> View attachment 1223082
> View attachment 1223083


you are middle eastern looking and not med and the italians you posted are italians with a darker complexion, most italians are lighter than that.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

Making It Happen mogs


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Making It Happen mogs



He idolises me:










what happened to makinithappen?


dude was a legend




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> you are middle eastern looking and not med and the italians you posted are italians with a darker complexion, most italians are lighter than that.


yeah, still brighter than all of this guys.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Cherrypicking unfrauded pictures.



They have to cherry pick

Little does the OP know that his picture he PMed me will be all over the web if he continues playing these stunts


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> yeah, still brighter than all of this guys.
> View attachment 1223093



Imma compare myself to shit, so I feel like I am the shit

Coping method 1# of every in-denial blue piller


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> He idolises me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he definitely is looking up to you


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> whats with this guys
> View attachment 1223081
> View attachment 1223082
> View attachment 1223083



You have a thick arab nose with non existent browridge, Meds have thinner longer noses with very strong browridges.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> he definetly is looking up to you



It's sad because I never really talked to him, but it's apparent that he wishes he had my va va voom


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> You have a thick arab nose with non existent browridge, Meds have thinner longer noses with very strong browridges.



And this is objective science, but he still doesn't wanna hear it

He fucked him by mouth breathing during puberty. That's the moment he lost all hope of being good looking


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Btw; I know it pains you, but I am at 20 now with a partner
> 
> How is that making you feel right now?


*nigga i dont care you 5'8 fat curry subhuman*
*
are you proud because you are in an ltr with an 31 year old used up roastie subhuman?

how many dicks did she take before you? 30?
*
*This guy lifemogs you to Gandy and back. Does it make him handsome now? No.*


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> he definitely is looking up to you


everyday i pray to gandy and cry at night for not being ravi


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> *nigga i dont care you 5'8 fat curry subhuman*
> 
> *are you proud because you are in an ltr with an 31 year old used up roastie subhuman?
> 
> ...



Her body count is actually 8 lol she was in a marriage for 12 years and her vagina is incredibly tight. The chick is middle class

Are you still jealous?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> You have a thick arab nose with non existent browridge, Meds have thinner longer noses with very strong browridges.


i have extreme good browridge actually


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

You hoped she was subhuman, lmao









Playing prank on girl I'm currently dating and she fell for it hook line & sinker lmao


I left it 10 minutes before telling her it was a prank. Spent at least the best part of 2 hours thereafter convincing her it was indeed a joke that I had to "agree" wasn't funny before sending her a screenshot of my WhatsApp contact list. She is gonna check my phone next time we go out LOL 😂




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Her body count is actually 8 lol she was in a marriage for 12 years and her vagina is incredibly tight. The chick is middle class
> 
> Are you still jealous?


*why should i be jealous of your 31 year old low tier becky?*

*if she says 8, means her bodycount is 20.*


----------



## Haven (Jul 13, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> View attachment 1222018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See that jaw?




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> everyday i pray to gandy and cry at night for not being ravi





Newone said:


> *nigga i dont care you 5'8 fat curry subhuman*
> 
> *are you proud because you are in an ltr with an 31 year old used up roastie subhuman?
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> *why should i be jealous of your 31 year old low tier becky?
> 
> if she says 8, means her bodycount is 20.*



If she's low tier then you are gutter tier don;t you think?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> If she's low tier then you are gutter tier don;t you think?


*why you dont make a rate her thread with poll

lets see what this 13-18 year old edgy teens here think about your "girlfriend"*


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


>




Lol I don't even remember making this LMAO

Fuck I look a wreck. Makes me proud to see how far I've come. Damn the fat was mad


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> yeah, still brighter than all of this guys.
> View attachment 1223093



not really


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


>


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lol I don't even remember making this LMAO
> 
> Fuck I look a wreck. Makes me proud to see how far I've come. Damn the fat was mad


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


>



chooing and mooing


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> *why you dont make a rate her thread with poll
> 
> lets see what this 13-18 year old edgy teens her think about your "girlfriend"*



Why the fuck would I make a rate-me thread on her on an autist forum? I am not a bragger. The only reason any of you know about her is because I needed advice on Lookism for as what to do after she fell for a prank I played on her. Since I usually just post threads that I post on there, on here you gimp autists found out

Either way it's not important because she would revolt at your face


----------



## grimy (Jul 13, 2021)

"You are 5'8, curry and fat. It's over"

nigga went for the jugular


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


>




You are such a fan boy. Do you have these saved in one file on your HD? lmao


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You are such a fan boy. Do you have these saved in one file on your HD? lmao


 theres like 2 or 3 megathreads of your autistic videos


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

grimy said:


> "You are 5'8, curry and fat. It's over"
> 
> nigga went for the jugular


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

"Low-tier" fellas


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You are such a fan boy. Do you have these saved in one file on your HD? lmao


yes i am
how can one not be your fan boy
they are from the holy grail thread








MakinItHappen videos [megathread]


Post any video that MakinItHappen posted in looksmax make sure it wasn't shared in this thread before




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> not really


how about this , fixed that


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> yes i am
> how can one not be your fan boy
> they are from the holy grail thread
> 
> ...



I was really bored during quarantine and need a release lmao 

I was being creative af with whatever I could use

You'd never catch me doing this now haha for real


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Either way it's not important because she would revolt at your face


your girl doesnt play in my league


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> I was really bored during quarantine and need a release lmao
> 
> I was being creative af with whatever I could use
> 
> You'd never catch me doing this now haha for real


no wtf you cant put it to an end
this is looksmax culture by now
bring the quarantine back


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> no wtf you cant put it to an end
> this is looksmax culture by now
> bring the quarantine back



This is my funniest one imo lmao


----------



## reptiles (Jul 13, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> you are middle eastern looking and not med and the italians you posted are italians with a darker complexion, most italians are lighter than that.



He looks distinct more turkish there which he literally is arab noses are slightly different but yeah he doesn't look med


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> This is my funniest one imo lmao



this my favourite joke of yours




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

reptiles said:


> He looks distinct more turkish there which he literally is arab noses are slightly different but yeah he doesn't look med



You would have no idea growing up how many people said; "Indian? Really? You don't look Indian. I was thinking something like Persian, Iranian, Arab"

I swear to you

The less pretty boy I got the more the Indian shone through and people were guessing it, but even then they were going with Pakistani first


----------



## reptiles (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You would have no idea growing up how many people said; "Indian? Really? You don't look Indian. I was thinking something like Persian, Iranian, Arab"
> 
> I swear to you
> 
> The less pretty boy I got the more the Indian shone through and people were guessing it, but even then they were going with Pakistani first



Bro you look Very south Asian and he looks very Turkish pakis are south asian as well just less abo


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Bro you look Very south Asian and he looks very Turkish pakis are south asian as well just less abo



Again, you are only going off the selfie camera lens

Irl you see people with two eyes. A camera is one eye and a distorted one at that. Esp if planted in a cheap and plastic smartphone made in Japan LOL

Don't sound so confident when you talk, as it pisses me off knowing you are incorrect on this


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Bro you look Very south Asian and he looks very Turkish pakis are south asian as well just less abo




@Maesthetic thots?


----------



## reptiles (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Again, you are only going off the selfie camera lens
> 
> Irl you see people with two eyes. A camera is one eye and a distorted one at that. Esp if planted in a cheap and plastic smartphone made in Japan LOL
> 
> Don't sound so confident when you talk, as it pisses me off knowing you are incorrect on this



I know distinctly from your face shape your south asian your nasal structure and midface ratio is very south Asian the colouring is very south Asian even your infra orbitals are south asian your almond eyed indic also i've looked at your in motion pics i am very confident in you looking south asian iranans look different to say the least.


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

reptiles said:


> I know distinctly from your face shape your south asian your nasal structure and midface ratio is very south Asian the colouring is very south Asian even your infra orbitals are south asian your almond eyed indic also i've looked at your in motion pics i am very confident in you looking south asian iranans look different to say the least.


I swear only U, @Maesthetic and @curryslayerordeath are the only guys, on this forum who actually know phenotypes


----------



## reptiles (Jul 13, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> U, @Maesthetic and @curryslayerordeath are the only guys I know of on this forum who actually know phenotypes



Exactly oviously he's gonna look indic he's literally from south asia even pashtuns only look indic or iranic they don't actually look like nordics even the kalash people at best look like quashqai arabs.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Exactly oviously he's gonna look indic he's literally from south asia even pashtuns only look indic or iranic they don't actually look like nordics even the kalash people at best look like quashqai arabs.



I look med irl

If you ever come London hit me up and I will meet you to turn you on


----------



## reptiles (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> I look med irl
> 
> If you ever come London hit me up and I will meet you to turn you on



You do not look med this is stupid also i'm not going all the way down to london to confirm weather your med or not i don't care enough although i'm sure your a cool dude to hang with i'm to far and i don't care enough in my opinion and based of well looking at 1000's of south asian faces you look south asian.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

reptiles said:


> You do not look med this is stupid also i'm not going all the way down to london to confirm weather your med or not i don't care enough although i'm sure your a cool dude to hang with i'm to far and i don't care enough in my opinion and based of well looking at 1000's of south asian faces you look south asian.



You know you are autistic when the penis-head felt I was serious


----------



## reptiles (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You know you are autistic when the penis-head felt I was serious



It sounded like you were serious I mean the fact your offering to meet up kinda implies your being serious.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> I look med irl


nigga you wouldnt even pass as turk. dont let me start with med.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> nigga you wouldnt even pass as turk. dont let me start with med.



Your emotional bias makes you a non-player in conversations between adult men

You have too much estrogen to have a manly discussion

Shat ya face


----------



## gamma (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> how about this , fixed that
> 
> View attachment 1223120


Don't shit on italians, you don't look italian

You look like a Saudi camel


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

reptiles said:


> It sounded like you were serious I mean the fact your offering to meet up kinda implies your being serious.



Don't get me wrong. I am open for it, but I know you are in the States, naturally


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Your emotional bias makes you a non-player in conversations between adult men
> 
> You have too much estrogen to have a manly discussion
> 
> Shat ya face


you are 5'8 and talk about hormones

autism/10

your pheno looks gypsy too me


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Don't shit on italians, you don't look italian
> 
> You look like a Saudi camel



He looks like one of those extra's in the movie; The Mummy


----------



## reptiles (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Don't get me wrong. I am open for it, but I know you are in the States, naturally



To far a distance i'm sure your a cool dude but you know travel is a bitch


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Don't shit on italians, you don't look italian
> 
> You look like a Saudi camel


Neworne a Saudi camel? @StrangerDanger


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Don't shit on italians, you don't look italian
> 
> You look like a Saudi camel


*Greetings bro*


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Neworne a Saudi camel? @StrangerDanger


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 13, 2021)

both would be incel tier in america xd


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

puyi said:


> both would be incel tier in america xd



That would be a valid point if I had not gone there and fucked girls lol

Inb4 he calls it accent halo


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

puyi said:


> both would be incel tier in america xd


Btw my morph last night mogged thanks bro. Always mogging you puyi
@StrangerDanger


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Btw my morph last night mogged thanks bro. Always mogging you puyi
> @StrangerDanger


which


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> That would be a valid point if I had not gone there and fucked girls lol
> 
> Inb4 he calls it accent halo


wow


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Btw my morph last night mogged thanks bro. Always mogging you puyi
> @StrangerDanger


morph ?? nah bro that's actually u


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Don't shit on italians, you don't look italian
> 
> You look like a Saudi camel


*How dare you call me a saudi camel you subhuman abomination piece of shit*

*you know how the italians in germany look? like this*


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> which


The one with blue eyes @puyi made
I already mog him in my base pic that morph sealed the deal


----------



## gamma (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> *Greetings bro*
> 
> View attachment 1223165
> View attachment 1223171


Even that arab looking southern italian mogs you


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

puyi said:


> both would be incel tier in america xd


what would you be then? truecel?


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> *How dare you call me a saudi camel you subhuman abomination piece of shit
> 
> you know how the italians in germany look? like this*
> 
> View attachment 1223179


xd shut up camel pheno


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Even that arab looking southern italian mogs you
> View attachment 1223180
> View attachment 1223182


*because he is over average facially for an italian*


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> what would you be then? truecel?


 no i would be normie at least cuz i'm not a fucking shitskin camel nigger scum like you


----------



## gamma (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> How dare you call me a saudi camel you subhuman abomination piece of shit


It's even a compliment 

The camel mogs you, fuckin subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

puyi said:


> no i would be normie at least cuz i'm not a fucking shitskin camel nigger scum like you


imagine comparing yourself to me


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> It's even a compliment
> 
> The camel mogs you, fuckin subhuman


yeah, easy claims while hiding your face on a incel site you abomination


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Even that arab looking southern italian mogs you
> View attachment 1223180
> View attachment 1223182



Tbf this is low IQ. As ugly as he is, you are comparing a professional photo to a selfie picture

It's faggot autist shit

Grow a brain


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> imagine comparing yourself to me
> View attachment 1223187
> View attachment 1223189


i'm probably taller than you, plus you look gayer than me xd


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

puyi said:


> i'm probably taller than you, plus you look gayer than me xd


bla bla i dont speak truecel


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> yeah, easy claims while hiding your face on a incel site you abomination



Answer me this:






Was this taken with a selfie camera phone or a proper camera?


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

Nice. Looks like the stage has been set for a 10 page thread. In b4 that and so are @volcelfatcel and @StrangerDanger


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Nice. Looks like the stage has been set for A10 page thread. In b4 that and so is @volcelfatcel and @StrangerDanger


Elab


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

italians look like indians themselves and try to cope @gamma


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Elab


8 pages minimum  calling it now


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> bla bla i dont speak truecel


ok nigger scum


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Nice. Looks like the stage has been set for a 10 page thread. In b4 that and so are @volcelfatcel and @StrangerDanger


Calling in extra utilities @lutte @LondonVillie @portuguesecel


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Answer me this:
> 
> View attachment 1223195
> 
> ...


digital camera


----------



## Haven (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Even that arab looking southern italian mogs you
> View attachment 1223180
> View attachment 1223182


No tho


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> 8 pages minimum  is my prediction.


I want to see new videos of ravi ngl


----------



## gamma (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Tbf this is low IQ. As ugly as he is, you are comparing a professional photo to a selfie picture
> 
> It's faggot autist shit
> 
> Grow a brain


Ok let's compare with a selfie 




Same thing, still mogging
Grow some eyes


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Even that arab looking southern italian mogs you
> View attachment 1223180
> View attachment 1223182


he just needs to lose weight and get lip lift and he'll be 5 psl


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> digital camera
> View attachment 1223198



LOL and now you are posting pictures with a selfie camera and you are wondering why people say you look worse

What a dumb fuck

Yeah it's confirmed @reptiles 

His young pics are all with high spec equipment. What the fuck do you expect? Lol. He just has a more accurate and closer to real life version of himself from those pictures

Of course you are gonna say he mogs


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I want to see new videos of ravi ngl


He hasn't had the same energy since he got unbanned


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ok let's compare with a selfie
> View attachment 1223199
> 
> Same thing, still mogging
> Grow some eyes


*this guy is like top 1% italian facially*


----------



## gamma (Jul 13, 2021)

Haven said:


> No tho
> View attachment 1223197


Still mogging


----------



## mogstar (Jul 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Calling in extra utilities @lutte @LondonVillie @portuguesecel


This thread has a very interesting amount of “ JFL” reacts. Almost forgot that OP is a mole ridden jawless bug eyed Manlet framecel subhuman with a below average iq and a superiority complex.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> He hasn't had the same energy since he got unbanned


He’s on his break from serving his white mistress, according to @qwertyqazqwerty


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s on his break from serving his white mistress, according to @qwertyqazqwerty


simpingithappen


----------



## Haven (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> LOL and now you are posting pictures with a selfie camera and you are wondering why people say you look worse
> 
> What a dumb fuck
> 
> ...


Dude he mogs you to hell even in his shittest pics


----------



## gamma (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> *this guy is like top 1% italian facially*


That's htn at best in Italy 

Northern italians look even better


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ok let's compare with a selfie
> View attachment 1223199
> 
> Same thing, still mogging
> Grow some eyes



LOok

Stop the bullshit low IQ confirmation bias arguments

If you use any Chad they will look good regardless

However a good looking normie, or middle level normie will look worse.

And an ugly guy will look horrendous. So stop the bullshit. You are a boring NPC with no brain

Assessing somebody's looks based through photos/videos is flawed unless they have a good equipment. Saying a Chad still looks good on selfie camera is the dumbest argument ever made. You can bet the Chad looks irresistible with a better camera


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ok let's compare with a selfie
> View attachment 1223199
> 
> Same thing, still mogging
> Grow some eyes


*also this guy has some 1000 euro phone*

*meanwhile i use a old 100 euro huawei*


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s on his break from serving his white mistress, according to @qwertyqazqwerty


Makes sense she looked a bit harsh probably punished him well after he tried to pull a joke on her


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> simpingithappen


----------



## mogstar (Jul 13, 2021)

@MakinItHappen long time no see how are u ?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> Makes sense she looked a bit harsh probably punished him well after he tried to pull a joke on him


She’s a Stacey


----------



## Haven (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Still mogging







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> That's htn at best in Italy
> 
> Northern italians look even better


*nigga why are your soccer players all ugly as sin then*


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 13, 2021)

Imagine being a true med and reading a bunch of curries sucking our balls


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Haven said:


> Dude he mogs you to hell even in his shittest pics



Haters' have to hate when they detect someone who makes them feel inferior

We know why I swamp his body count and he's currently single

In his high spec pictures you can see a long philtrum as well as a long mid face.

You are bias because I remind you of the jock that bullied you at school. BWESS


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> She’s a Stacey


White and big breasts so yes


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Haven said:


> View attachment 1223203



Use a proper digital camera on me as I was in this video and you'd be saying pretty boy

Guaranteed


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> @MakinItHappen long time no see how are u ?


I’m ok bro


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

@LondonVillie why is @Introvertednarc banned


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> White and big breasts so yes


Then surely my fat white slags are stacies then


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> @LondonVillie why is @Introvertednarc banned


For posing @portuguesecel photos


----------



## Haven (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> That's htn at best in Italy
> 
> Northern italians look even better





they dont look too diffrent


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

5 pages.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

rockndogs said:


> Imagine being a true med and reading a bunch of curries sucking our balls


*true med bro*




*
i would need to sunbath 5 hours to get this dark*


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Then surely my fat white slags are stacies then


Their wombs are invested with tremendous power so yes I suppose


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> For posing @portuguesecel photos


But everyone knows how he looks


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Jul 13, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Nice. Looks like the stage has been set for a 10 page thread. In b4 that and so are @volcelfatcel and @StrangerDanger


Forum revived with his return tbh 
Moonblunt stopped making threads


----------



## mogstar (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> For posing @portuguesecel photos


Bro he’s been fucking my avi. What a legend


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> Their wombs are invested with tremendous power so yes I suppose


White pussy is worth more than gold


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> *true med bro*
> View attachment 1223210
> 
> 
> *i would need to sunbath 5 hours to get this dark*


his features are more med


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> He hasn't had the same energy since he got unbanned



I'm more content now. Not locked up, have a partner and being much more social

No reason for me to act absurd


----------



## gamma (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> LOok
> 
> Stop the bullshit low IQ confirmation bias arguments
> 
> ...


Strong cope 

That player isn't chad, htn at best, and still mogs people here


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> That's htn at best in Italy
> 
> Northern italians look even better


nice average height bro

same as turkey


----------



## Haven (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> *true med bro*
> View attachment 1223210
> 
> 
> *i would need to sunbath 5 hours to get this dark*


Bro you dont look med maybe you have efect but you look middle eastern


----------



## mogstar (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> But everyone knows how he looks


No. Most people don’t know how i look, if people do it’s because of cunts like OP and makinithappen and so on and so fourth. I com doxxed multiple times that’s why people saw me. I don’t want my ( real) face associated with this forum


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> White pussy is worth more than gold


Most ethnics here would cut off a ball to sniff a white landwhale's ass


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> *true med bro*
> View attachment 1223210
> 
> 
> *i would need to sunbath 5 hours to get this dark*



I'm from delhi


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> Most ethnics here would cut off a ball to sniff a white landwhale's ass


If I wasn’t 85 percent white I’d rope


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> Most ethnics here would cut off a ball to sniff a white landwhale's ass


like @portuguesecel


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Haven said:


> Bro you dont look med maybe you have efect but you look middle eastern



Just your every day boring run-of-the-mill insignificant incel trying to crash in on the party, while killing the discussion in the process

LOL typical autistic doomer


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

Haven said:


> Bro you dont look med maybe you have efect but you look middle eastern


never claimed med

i only said "i look more med, than this arabs that one guy posted"


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> No. Most people don’t know how i look, if people do it’s because of cunts like OP and makinithappen and so on and so fourth. I com doxxed multiple times that’s why people saw me. I don’t want my ( real) face associated with this forum


I do and I never doxxed u friend.


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> No. Most people don’t know how i look, if people do it’s because of cunts like OP and makinithappen and so on and so fourth. I com doxxed multiple times that’s why people saw me. I don’t want my ( real) face associated with this forum


wdym do you want me to post your photo where you're 5,5 psl


----------



## mogstar (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> like @portuguesecel


Im whiter than you


----------



## mogstar (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> wdym do you want me to post your photo where you're 5,5 psl


That’s a morph lmao


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Strong cope
> 
> That player isn't chad, htn at best, and still mogs people here



Not arguing over obvious shit

If we looked as we did on smartphone selfie-camera, irl, then 90% of the planet would have BDD


----------



## mogstar (Jul 13, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> I do and I never doxxed u friend.


You’re a very good guy. But many people here are shit human being with bad intentions


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Im whiter than you


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Im whiter than you


you are chad


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> You’re a very good guy. But many people here are shit human being with bad intentions



Very good guy lmao

Preston is a put-put-ding-ding punchable freshie and if I ever saw him irl I would let him know physically of that fact

He is unbuilt for the real world like all PUT-PUTS. FUCKING KILL THEM


----------



## mogstar (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


>


Id be white by Swedish standards


----------



## Haven (Jul 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.






MakinItHappen said:


> Just your every day boring run-of-the-mill insignificant incel trying to crash in on the party, while killing the discussion in the process
> 
> LOL typical autistic doomer


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

By the way your average med doesnt look like Michele Morrone, average med looks like this


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Haven said:


> View attachment 1223229


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Very good guy lmao
> 
> Preston is a put-put-ding-ding punchable freshie and if I ever saw him irl I would let him know physically of that fact
> 
> He is unbuilt for the real world like all PUT-PUTS. FUCKING KILL THEM


That’s racist tbh @PrestonYnot


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> That’s racist tbh @PrestonYnot


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


>



*Nigga you dont pass as med*

*Even in turkey they would ask you if you are foreign*


----------



## Copeful (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Very good guy lmao
> 
> Preston is a put-put-ding-ding punchable freshie and if I ever saw him irl I would let him know physically of that fact
> 
> He is unbuilt for the real world like all PUT-PUTS. FUCKING KILL THEM


You wouldn’t say shit to him irl, he has half a foot of height on you lol


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Very good guy lmao
> 
> Preston is a put-put-ding-ding punchable freshie and if I ever saw him irl I would let him know physically of that fact
> 
> He is unbuilt for the real world like all PUT-PUTS. FUCKING KILL THEM


why are you self-hating


----------



## gamma (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> nice average height bro
> 
> same as turkey
> 
> View attachment 1223217


Good, I can mog even more being 6'2


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Id be white by Swedish standards


@StrangerDanger


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

See I told u @LondonVillie 8 pages minimum. 20 replies in 2 minutes


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Good, I can mog even more being 6'2
> View attachment 1223236


*top 0,0001% in midget town italy*


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> @StrangerDanger





portuguesecel said:


> Id be white by Swedish standards


reminder that brazilians like chico are whiter than their conquistadors


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Copeful said:


> You wouldn’t do say shit to him irl, he has has half a foot of height on you lol



You know the guy is a fucking shut-in incel when he talks about people being able to win fights based on their height

Indians are complete fantasists. In the physical world they just quite simply don't exist


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> why are you self-hating








Rage - Question for BitterCurry. Why are men from our homeland (Since you live there) so DUMB and unbuilt for the real world?


I don't know how to put it, but these guys! They like, I just don't get them. THEIR STARTING POINT Where is their starting point in their minds with their thinking? They are clones. Sheeps. Robots. How do they have such an outrageously THICK and STUPID starting point in their thinking, to...




lookism.net


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Good, I can mog even more being 6'2
> View attachment 1223236


out of my way manlets


----------



## mogstar (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You know the guy is a fucking shut-in incel when he talks about people being able to win fights based on their height
> 
> Indians are complete fantasists. In the physical world they just quite simply don't exist


Height matters a LOT in a fight


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Height matters a LOT in a fight



Once all skills are equal


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Height matters a LOT in a fight


then why did you get beat up by 5'7 favelados and robbed when you went on vacation to brazil?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> out of my way manlets
> View attachment 1223242


hater will say its fake


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> out of my way manlets
> View attachment 1223242


How can I get Swedish letters on my keyboard?


----------



## gamma (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> out of my way manlets
> View attachment 1223242


Do u think I'm larping?
Lol 
6ft2 isn't that much


----------



## mogstar (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> then why did you get beat up by 5'7 favelados and robbed when you went on vacation to brazil?


They ganged up on me bro


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> How can I get Swedish letters on my keyboard?


you can install multiple layouts on windows and swich between them just with win + space


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Do u think I'm larping?
> Lol
> 6ft2 isn't that much


That's almost an entire foot taller than the average italian height


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> you can install multiple layouts on windows and swich between them just with win + space
> View attachment 1223262


Varför har du alla dessa språk mr worldwide


----------



## gamma (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> That's almost an entire foot taller than the average italian height


What? Italy is one of the tallest countries in Europe
Average height is 5'11


----------



## lutte (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> What? Italy is one of the tallest countries in Europe
> Average height is 5'11


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

lutte said:


>


----------



## Haven (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> *Nigga you dont pass as med
> 
> Even in turkey they would ask you if you are foreign*


I never saw this dark turkish tbh


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> What? Italy is one of the tallest countries in Europe
> Average height is 5'11


and average height in scandinavia is 6'3


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> What? Italy is one of the tallest countries in Europe
> Average height is 5'11





lutte said:


>


hard cope

italians are known to be small


----------



## Haven (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


>



New video Post more


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> Ravi is out of his mind bro
> 
> Dude became giga cocky and developed a insane ego
> 
> We have Chads here with lesser egos dude


U dont look like that anymore lol


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

Haven said:


> New video Post more



It's not new

I look a lot better than that now

That was from several months back


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 13, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> U dont look like that anymore lol



Yes he does

It was taken with a digital camera

Stop using selfie-cameras as reality you dumb kids


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> U dont look like that anymore lol


*nigga what you people dont get*
*
People dont descend much
*
*I am just fat at the moment and my pictures are low quality*


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jul 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You know the guy is a fucking shut-in incel when he talks about people being able to win fights based on their height
> 
> Indians are complete fantasists. In the physical world they just quite simply don't exist





MakinItHappen said:


> Rage - Question for BitterCurry. Why are men from our homeland (Since you live there) so DUMB and unbuilt for the real world?
> 
> 
> I don't know how to put it, but these guys! They like, I just don't get them. THEIR STARTING POINT Where is their starting point in their minds with their thinking? They are clones. Sheeps. Robots. How do they have such an outrageously THICK and STUPID starting point in their thinking, to...
> ...


Why do you hate Indian people so much? like if not for them, who else would u eventually have to be surrounded by & end up working with??


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 13, 2021)

@Newone mogs but he’s an incel while Ravi slays 

proof luck >>> looks @looksmaxxer234


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

6 page autistic thread about meds and a turkroach narcy


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 13, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> @Newone mogs but he’s an incel while Ravi slays
> 
> proof luck >>> looks @looksmaxxer234


Also ntpill. Ravi is a bad boy slayer.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Also ntpill. Ravi is a bad boy slayer.


pretty sure 99% of this forum would fuck his girl without hesitance, i don't get why the narcy turkroach has to shit on him. good looking milf tbh


----------



## Preston (Jul 13, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> @Newone mogs but he’s an incel while Ravi slays
> 
> proof luck >>> looks @looksmaxxer234


Ur posts may be autism but they sure as hell are entertaining


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 13, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Ur posts may be autism but they sure as hell are entertaining


They’re facts 

this forum says you have to be chad to get a Becky gf

According to psl arvid and Ravi have same smv (both dating beckies 1 is just older)


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 13, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> They’re facts
> 
> this forum says you have to be chad to get a Becky gf


It’s all about luck. normies can get the same girls chads get.


----------



## mogstar (Jul 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Also ntpill. Ravi is a bad boy slayer.


Indeed my friend indeed


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 13, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> @Newone mogs but he’s an incel while Ravi slays
> 
> proof luck >>> looks @looksmaxxer234


the joke is he even says he got her over dating apps
-
i mostly get subhuman ethnic girls as match on apps ngl


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 13, 2021)

Newone said:


> the joke is he even says he got her over dating apps
> -
> i mostly get subhuman ethnic girls as match on apps ngl


Girls in Anglo countries have lower standards


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## AbuSAF (Jul 13, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Should i zoom more Than this?
> View attachment 1222764


nah it looks good like this, inc the mirror too, without it looks aspie, it looks NT now, keep it like this im telling u


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 14, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Ur posts may be autism but they sure as hell are entertaining


Xddd. There have been loads of users like that.


----------

